

Startup CEOs: Screw Your Strengths - AndyParkinson
http://greatcompanies.io/startup-ceos-screw-your-strengths/

======
amplification
I like the point being made here: building a product is hard. But once you've
built it, you have a new mountain to climb: building a business.

In our startup culture, "building the business" is usually delegated to a new
CEO, brought in from the outside. I don't think it has to be that way.
Managing a business is hard, but it's just a new challenge. Founders don't
have to give their business to someone else to manage.

------
phreanix
It's funny, I see so many crash courses offered on how to code, hack your way
to a startup, etc., yet not a lot directed at actual startup owners/CEO's on
exactly this: Now that you have a startup, what now?

~~~
xsighted
Well, the only ones qualified to teach such a course are probably too busy to
teach it. Although, no better way to learn than to dive in head first.

~~~
phreanix
Some things like management principles, accounting, and others could be better
learned in a short course instead of learning the hard way. In a struggling
startup, a mistake like that could mean success or failure.

~~~
xsighted
i've done all of those, and I can tell you first hand ... learning is best by
doing ... it's not comfortable .. but you figure it out .... pass the
accounting to an accountant ... or theres tons of 101 courses on youtube ...
management itself is learnt by doing ...

------
technotony
I'm not sure I agree with this entirely, yes you have to learn some new skills
but it's still important to focus on your strengths - just learn to delegate
the other things. Steve Jobs is a great example of this in practice, by all
accounts not so good at management but he made damn good products!

~~~
AndyParkinson
What if delegation is your weakness (as it is for most of us)?

------
petervandijck
"If you’re a great programmer and you love programming, do you really need to
actively try focus on being a better programmer? Not really."

-> Yes, I think you do. B.B. King practiced blues scales every day of his life.

